# Dużo i wiele



## jazyk

Dawno nauczyłem się w swym  podręczniku języka polskiego, że _wiele_ się używa z rzeczownikami policzalnymi i _dużo_ z rzeczownikami nepoliczalnymi, ale Poradnia Językowa ma bardziej elastyczne zdanie. Co możecie mi powiedzieć o tym tematu? To pytanie pojawiło się, kiedy wczoraj przeczytałem _W Warszawie buduje się dużo nowych budynków._

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Dawno nauczyłem się w swym ze swego  podręcznikua języka polskiego, że _wiele_ się używa z rzeczownikami policzalnymi i _dużo_ z rzeczownikami nepoliczalnymi, ale Poradnia Językowa ma bardziej elastyczne zdanie. Co możecie mi powiedzieć o tym tematu na ten temat? To pytanie pojawiło się, kiedy wczoraj przeczytałem _W Warszawie buduje się dużo nowych budynków._
> 
> Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


Na tym forum nauczyłem się, że w polskim występują rzeczowniki niepoliczalne. 
Wg mnie, i to będzie generalizacja, bo pewnie istnieją wyjątki, te słowa mogą być używane z takimi i takimi rzeczownikami. Nigdy nie słyszałem o regule, o której mówisz.

Oto co podaje Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN:
Wiele a. dużo naczyń stało na stole. Załatwiłem wiele a. dużo spraw (ale: Poświęcam się wielu sprawom, nie: dużo sprawom).

dużo
Dużo ludzi idzie, szło (nie idą, szli.) Dużo spraw było jeszcze nie załatwionych. 
[...]
niepoprawne  w zn. "o wiele, znacznie" z przymiotnikami i przysłówkami w st. w., np.: Dużo zdrowszy, dużo zdrowiej (zamiast: o wiele a. znacznie zdrowszy, o wiele a. znacznie zdrowiej).

Pozdrawiam,
Tomek


----------



## jazyk

> Wg mnie, i to będzie generalizacja, bo pewnie istnieją wyjątki, te słowa mogą być używane z takimi i takimi rzeczownikami. Nigdy nie słyszałem o regule, o której mówisz.


Autorka mojego podręcznika nazywa się Dana Bielec. Ona uczy w Uniwersytecie Nottingham.


----------



## Thomas1

Byc może powinieniem był zaznaczyć, że to, że nie słyszałem o tej regule nie oznacza, że ona nie istnieje.  Czy autorka podaje jakieś przykłady?

Przyszła mi do głowy jedna rzecz:
Mamy jeszcze dużo kawy. ale Mamy jeszcze wiele kawy. brzmi dość osobliwie, żeby nie powiedzieć źle. Nie sądzę, żeby wiele ludzi użyło drugiej opcji.

Można użyć wiele z rzeczownikiem kawa, ale wtedy jest on policzalny:
Wypiły wiele kaw. brzmi o wiele lepiej niż w zdaniu z poprzedniego przykładu. Jednakże Wypiły dużo kaw, brzmi równie dobrze, może nawet lepiej (opinia innych osób władających polszczyzną byłaby mile widziana). Być może o to chodziło autorce?


----------



## kknd

Wykładnia poradni jest wiążąca, ale muszę przyznać, iż powiedziałbym jedynie: "dużo naczyń na stole" i "załatwiłem wiele spraw". Nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane, ale podejrzewam, że "dużo" ma oznaczać ogólny bałagan na stole, "wiele" zaś mogłoby sugerować mnogość nakryć (czyli raczej porządek). Z kolei sprawy wydają się być policzalne, użycie "dużo" okazuje się być dla mnie mniej naturalne; być może kładzie nacisk na łatwość ("wiele") lub trudność ("dużo"), ale to tylko moja niczym nie poparta opinia na ten temat. Ostatecznie jednak żadne z tych zdań nie wydaje mi się niepoprawne.

muszę przyznać, że "dużo zdrowszy, dużo zdrowiej" (zamiast: o wiele a. znacznie zdrowszy, o wiele a. znacznie zdrowiej) czuję się pochwycony – nowa rzecz do wystrzegania się!


----------



## jazyk

"*Dużo* is used before non-countable nouns, *wiele* before plural nouns, *mało* before any noun. The noun is in the genitive case. All three adverbs can be used alone (with implied noun).

Mam dużo masła i wiele bułek.
I have a lot of butter and many rolls.
Bylo mało wina ale też mało ludzi.
There was little wine but there were also few people.
Nie kupuj chleba. Mam za dużo. Jajek mam mało.
Don't buy bread. I have too much. I have few eggs."

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale lubię tę "regułę", która nie istnieje (a zdaje mi się, że będzie brzmieć idiomatycznie, jeżeli będę się stosował do jej), ale prawdopodobnie jest też możliwe mówić _dużo bułek_ w tym przykładzie. Tym niemniej ja nigdy nie powiedziałbym _wiele masła_.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> "*Dużo* is used before non-countable nouns, *wiele* before plural nouns, *mało* before any noun. The noun is in the genitive case. All three adverbs can be used alone (with implied noun).
> 
> Mam dużo masła i wiele bułek.
> I have a lot of butter and many rolls.
> Zdaje się, że to jest to o czym napisałem w moim poprzednim poście. Chociaż _Mam dużo masła i bułek. _brzmi dobrze.
> Było mało wina ale też mało ludzi.
> There was little wine but there were also few people.
> Rozumiem, że przykład jest podany, żeby zobrazować regułę, ale wydaje mi się że powtórzenie mało nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem stylistycznym w tym zdaniu.
> Nie kupuj chleba. Mam za dużo. Jajek mam mało.
> Don't buy bread. I have too much. I have few eggs."
> Nie kupuj chleba, bo mam go za dużo. (Ale) jajek mam mało. brzmi lepiej.
> 
> Nie wiem dlaczego, ale lubię tę "regułę", która nie istnieje (a zdaje mi się, że będzie brzmieć idiomatycznie, jeżeli będę się stosował do jej), ale prawdopodobnie jest też możliwe mówić powiedzieć _dużo bułek_ w tym przykładzie. Tym niemniej ja nigdy nie powiedziałbym _wiele masła_.


Na podstawie przykładów, tych ze słownika, poradni, jak i pordręcznika, można by stworzyć regułę:
dużo + rzeczowniki policzalne i niepoliczalne
wiele + rzeczowniki policzalne

Heh, codziennie można nauczyć się czegoś na tym forum, nawet na temat swojego języka ojczystego. 

Tomek


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> Przyszła mi do głowy jedna rzecz:
> Mamy jeszcze dużo kawy. ale Mamy jeszcze wiele kawy. brzmi dość osobliwie, żeby nie powiedzieć źle. Nie sądzę, żeby wiele ludzi użyło drugiej opcji.
> 
> Można użyć wiele z rzeczownikiem kawa, ale wtedy jest on policzalny:
> Wypiły wiele kaw. brzmi o wiele lepiej niż w zdaniu z poprzedniego przykładu. Jednakże Wypiły dużo kaw, brzmi równie dobrze, może nawet lepiej (opinia innych osób władających polszczyzną byłaby mile widziana). Być może o to chodziło autorce?



Wg mnie lepiej by brzmiało, że wypiły dużo kawy, ale to oznacza ilość płynu. 
Wypiły dużo kaw brzmi dla mnie troszkę dziwnie, ale nie na tyle, żebym tego nie użył.

Co do łączenia wiele i dużo, myślę, że jak są i policzalne i nie policzalne, to lepiej użyć słowa "dużo" do obydwóch, a nie powtarzać się:

Na stole było dużo ciastek i kawy - brzmi odrobinę niepoprawnie, ale już
Na stole było dużo kawy i ciastek - brzmi całkowicie OK.


----------



## jazyk

> Na podstawie przykładów, tych ze słownika, poradni, jak i pordręcznika, można by stworzyć regułę:
> dużo + rzeczowniki policzalne i niepoliczalne
> wiele + rzeczowniki policzalne


Lubię to, a co z przykładem Poradni Językowej _wiele cierpliwości_? Może to nie brzmi tak dziwnie, bo to jest rzeczownik abstrakcyjny? Nie wiem, próbuję to rozumieć.

Też nauczyłem się, że z rzeczownikami męskimi ożywionymi powinno się używać _wielu_. Proszę, nie mówcie mi, że można powiedzieć _dużo nauczycieli_ zamiast _wielu nauczycieli_.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Lubię to, a co z przykładem Poradni Językowej _wiele cierpliwości_? Może to nie brzmi tak dziwnie, bo to jest rzeczownik abstrakcyjny? Nie wiem, próbuję to rozumieć.


Dopiero teraz dokładniej się przyjżałem temu co jest w poradni i zauważyłem, że jest tam wpis dotyczący czego pytasz. Faktycznie można powiedzieć wiele cierpliwości, jestem pewien, że słyszałem to sformuowanie wiele razy, czy sam bym go użył, niestety nie wiem... Nie ulega jednak wątpliwości, że istnieją sformuowania, w których wiele z rzeczownikami niepoliczalnymi brzmi zupełnie naturlanie:
*Wiele* miejsca poświęcił im Andrzej Bańkowski w _Etymologicznym słowniku języka polskiego_. 
To zdanie brzmi zupełnie naturalnie. Nie ma nic w połączeniu wiele + miejsca co wskazywałoby na jego niepoprawność czy nienaturalność.




jazyk said:


> Też nauczyłem się, że z rzeczownikami męskimi ożywionymi powinno się używać _wielu_. Proszę, nie mówcie mi, że można powiedzieć _dużo nauczycieli_ zamiast _wielu nauczycieli_.


No cóż, Jazyku, nie chcę Cię zniechęcać, ale to połączenie jest również używane:
_Dużo nauczycieli w Polsce narzeka na niskie płace._

To co pisze poradnia:
Obu słów – _*dużo*_ i _*wiele*_ – można używać w kontekstach policzalnych (np. _*dużo* kwiatów_,  _*wiele* kwiatów_) i niepoliczalnych (np. _*dużo* cierpliwości_, _*wiele* cierpliwości_).
nie sprawdza się we wszystkich przypadkach:
Mam wiele masła/kawy/etc.
w porównaniu do
Mam dużo masła/kawy/etc.
brzmi o wiele gorzej.
Więc zasada ta wydaje się opisywać jak słowa te funkcjonują, ale w bardzo szerokim spektrum i należy liczyć się z tym, iż istnieje od niej wiele odstępstw.

Tomek


----------



## Thomas1

Po przemyśleniu tematu wydaje mi się że:
dużo + rzeczowniki policzalne i niepoliczalne
wiele + rzeczowniki policzalne i niepoliczalne
Jest najogólniejszym wyznacznikiem. Istnieją przypadki, które mu nie podlegają.

dużo + rzeczowniki policzalne i niepoliczalne
wiele + rzeczowniki policzalne
Ten wyznacznik jest bezpieczniejszy ponieważ, _wiele _nie zawsze brzmi dobrze z rzeczownikami niepoliczalnymi.


dużo + rzeczowniki niepoliczalne
wiele + rzeczowniki policzalne
Reguła, która wydaje się najbardziej rygorystycznie podchodzić do tematu, ciężko powiedzieć dlaczego. Realia pokazują nieco inne użycie tych słów.


----------



## Marga H

Może reguła obowiązywała kiedyś, a potem przestano się do niej stosować i tylko niektóre zestawienia brzmią teraz trochę lepiej od innych?
Np _wiele _z niepoliczalnymi rzeczownikami abstrakcyjnymi brzmi dobrze, a nawet często lepiej niż _dużo._"Wiele hałasu o nic" ( tłumaczenie sztuki Szekspira - więc użył tego profesjonalista ). wiele czasu, wiele cierpliwości, wiele namysłu..


----------



## kknd

Thomas1 said:


> Dopiero teraz dokładniej się przyjrzałem temu co jest w poradni i zauważyłem, że jest tam wpis dotyczący tego, o co pytasz. Faktycznie, można powiedzieć wiele cierpliwości, jestem pewien, że słyszałem to sformułowanie wiele razy, czy sam bym go użył, niestety nie wiem... Nie ulega jednak wątpliwości, że istnieją sformułowania, w których wiele z rzeczownikami niepoliczalnymi brzmi zupełnie naturalnie:
> *Wiele* miejsca poświęcił im Andrzej Bańkowski w _Etymologicznym słowniku języka polskiego_.
> To zdanie brzmi zupełnie naturalnie. Nie ma nic w połączeniu wiele + miejsca co wskazywałoby na jego niepoprawność czy nienaturalność.
> 
> 
> 
> No cóż, Jazyku, nie chcę Cię zniechęcać, ale to połączenie jest również używane:
> _Dużo nauczycieli w Polsce narzeka na niskie płace._
> 
> To co pisze poradnia:
> Obu słów – _*dużo*_ i _*wiele*_ – można używać w kontekstach policzalnych (np. _*dużo* kwiatów_,  _*wiele* kwiatów_) i niepoliczalnych (np. _*dużo* cierpliwości_, _*wiele* cierpliwości_).
> nie sprawdza się we wszystkich przypadkach:
> Mam wiele masła/kawy/etc.
> w porównaniu do
> Mam dużo masła/kawy/etc.
> brzmi o wiele gorzej.
> Więc zasada ta wydaje się opisywać jak słowa te funkcjonują, ale w bardzo szerokim spektrum i należy liczyć się z tym, iż istnieje od niej wiele odstępstw.
> 
> Tomek



Zdanie „Wielu nauczycieli w Polsce narzeka na niskie płace.” interpretuję nieco inaczej niż „Dużo nauczycieli w Polsce narzeka na niskie płace.” Pierwsze wskazuje mej intuicji raczej liczbę bezwzględną (może być ich wielu, jednak niekoniecznie musi to być znacząca liczba w skali globalnej), druga – względną (biorąc pod uwagę wszystkich, raczej większość niż mniejszość narzeka na swoje niskie zarobki).


----------



## Oletta

jazyk said:


> Dawno temu nauczyłem się...



Myślę, że "dawno temu" jest bardziej przejrzyste. Jeśli zaś chodzi o "dużo" i wiele" - zgadzam się z kknd (ostatni post, tak samo to interpretuję).

Czasem słowo "wiele/wielu" jest preferowane ze względu na estetykę - brzmi bardziej poetycko od słowa "dużo", np.

Wiele myśli kłębiło się w jego zmęczonej głowie. - brzmi bardziej literacko niż: Dużo myśli kłębiło się w jego zmęczonej głowie. - ale to są indywidualne preferencje pisarzy, ich własna estetyka.




PS. Serdecznie pozdrawiam  (z Polski)


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że natrafiłem na przykład w którym dużo nie brzmiałoby za dobrze:
Gdyby wiele wieków temu, ktoś zapytał św. Augustyna, co zrobiłby gdyby za dzień miał umrzeć, ten - ze spokojem godnym świętego - odpowiedziałby, że robiłby to, co zwykle. I okazuje się, że pozornie podobną odpowiedź przyjmują także ludzie współcześni.
Źródło
Podobnie:
wiele lat temu
wiele miesięcy temu
wiele tygodni temu
wiele dni temu
itd. 

W tych przykłądach użyłbym tylko _wiele_. 

Tomek

PS: kknd, dzięki za korektę.


----------



## kknd

Thomas1 said:


> Wydaje mi się, że natrafiłem na przykład, w którym dużo nie brzmiałoby za dobrze:
> Gdyby wiele wieków temu, ktoś zapytał św. Augustyna, co zrobiłby, gdyby za dzień miał umrzeć, ten - ze spokojem godnym świętego - odpowiedziałby, że robiłby to, co zwykle. I okazuje się, że pozornie podobną odpowiedź przyjmują także ludzie współcześni.
> Źródło
> Podobnie:
> wiele lat temu
> wiele miesięcy temu
> wiele tygodni temu
> wiele dni temu
> itd.
> 
> W tych przykładach użyłbym tylko _wiele_.
> 
> Tomek
> 
> PS: kknd, dzięki za korektę.



Nie ma problemu – liczę na rewanż! 

Rzeczywiście pasuje tylko to, ale w zamian chyba raczej tylko:
_dużo czasu_.


----------



## Oletta

Kknd, a co powiesz na kolokację: "nie zostało mi zbyt wiele czasu" albo po prostu "nie zostało mi wiele czasu"?  Wydaje mi się, że i w kolokacji z "czasem" "wiele" i "dużo" mogą być używane zamiennie, w zależnosci od naszej estetyki.


----------



## kknd

chyba rzeczywiście zależy to od estetyki (raczej wyrażenia).


----------



## richiski

Jeszcze jeden pomysł:

- *dużo* jest przysłówkiem i wymaga *dopełniacza* odpowiedniego rzeczownika; *wiele* też może być używane jako przysłówek: z _*czasownikiem*_ (_wiele czytał_) lub z *dopełniaczem* (_wiele osób_)
- ale _*wiele*_ jest też przymiotnikiem (_tu jest różnica_), który stosujemy w tych przypadkach, w których nie możemy użyć _*dużo*_, albo pełni *funkcje* _*rzeczownika*_ (_przekonał wielu z nas_).

Porównajmy te dwie konstrukcje: 

1. Jest _*dużo*_ ludzi, którym wydaje się, że [...] 
2.*Wielu ludziom* _(celownik)_ wydaje się, że [...]

Na pewno ta druga jest prostsza i zgrabniejsza. Nieprawdaż?

Poza tym w *wielu przypadkach* oba słowa wydają się jednoznaczne, chociaż _*wiele*_ uważam za bardziej literackie. 

Przy okazji - jako nowy Forumowicz - pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie


----------

